# I need your help!



## Anna1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just a quick note to say thank you to everyone who helped me out with my research, your input really was of great help! Best of luck with any future exploring and to those who I promised to send a copy of my essay, i haven't forgotten, it will be with you in a couple of days, fingers crossed! Maybe see you exploring some day, im definitively going to have to check out what all the fuss is about! Thank again Anna


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 17, 2012)

As always, will help where possible.
Would be interested in the academic stuff, I'm assuming Bradley, and Owens papers have got to be in there?


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yea feel free to count me in


----------



## mookster (Apr 17, 2012)

I could be interested, what do you need?


----------



## Anna1 (Apr 17, 2012)

This article is a really great summary of much of the existing literature, in fact everything by Garrett is really informative

http://royalholloway.academia.edu/B...Explorers_Quests_for_Myth_Mystery_and_Meaning

This is Garrett, PHD thesis, its very long, but really interesting

http://www.placehacking.co.uk/thesis/

Thanks for replying, was worried no one would


----------



## Anna1 (Apr 17, 2012)

I was hoping for a few quotes from people regarding why they undertake urban exploration and in particular why they document their activities if its not too much trouble


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 17, 2012)

Cool, will try and put something together & PM you. My only worry is that we'll now get hundreds of these from people that saw Bradley on the news!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not as experienced as the guys above but will be more than happy to PM you about how I got involved and why I explore and document derelict buildings  

Kids are causing World War III here at the moment so will type something up in a little bit if this is what you are after?


----------



## night crawler (Apr 17, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## Anna1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you very much, hope you aren't inundated!


----------



## Anna1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thought I would post some suggestions, as to why people may undertake this activity to stimulate conversation. 

- community, provides a great means through which to meet new people
- a desire to preserve history
- a form of protest against the commercialization of public space
- the simple desire to explore and visit new places

What do you think?


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not answering this sort of thing after the 5 emails I've had from journalist recently


----------



## Anna1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry, didn't mean to offend, but im really not a journalist, just a student


----------



## Munchh (Apr 17, 2012)

Anna1 said:


> Thank you very much, hope you aren't inundated!



We're always inundated Anna, goes with the territory. 

I've personally never got involved with this type of enquiry mainly because I believe that you can't write with authority about something you've not experienced. Knowing what drives explorers becomes apparent the first time you do it whatever 'type' of explorer you are, urban or otherwise.

You'd probably be better off posting a list of questions as others have done before or, dare I say it, go explore yourself. In any event, I don't intend my comments to be negative and I wish you well.


----------



## Anna1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you for your advice, I had done a little urban exploring with my dad over the year but nothing official, which is what motivated me to write this essay in the first place, personally I enjoyed the thrill of not knowing what I would find, but unfortunately my tutor is not interested in my own experiences. So if you were able to make an exception and reply to this post I would be most grateful, my motives for asking are innocent I assure you!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 17, 2012)

Long PM sent!


----------



## highcannons (Apr 17, 2012)

Long PM sent, good luck......


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm running a bit behind on my essay, Hopefully it should be with you through the night if still needed. I hope I don't get detention now


----------



## Anna1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Haha, but please don't put yourself out!


----------



## lilli (Apr 17, 2012)

Have you read all 380 pages of B.L.Garrett's thesis? .... if you have you will realise that some of it is very contrary to the ethics of this forum?!?


----------

